
Show HN: Geotag Git Commits Using Unix Tools - Zezima
https://github.com/thebearjew/commit-geolocate
======
stephenr
Something like whereami
[[https://github.com/victor/whereami](https://github.com/victor/whereami)]
would give better results I think.

~~~
Zezima
Goal was to have no dependencies.

~~~
stephenr
Having it as an option would make a lot of difference. Eg some up ranges for
dynamic client ip in Australia just map to the centre of the country because
they can't be more specific.

My ip now just maps to the headquarters of my Thai isp. They _happen_ to be
only ~70km away but it could be out by hundreds if not thousands of km.

If I find some time I might send a PR or two with some improvements.

